# Altiverb vs VSL Convolution reverb



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2010)

I just took off my Altiverb 6 instance and found the cpu hit lowered considerably, maybe due to the 32 bit bridge. I'm on Logic 9 64 bit running lots of VSL in VEP. I've gone to using Space designer but am wondering about the quality of the VSL Convolution reverb (maybe + the inspire IR's), compared to Altiverb. Altiverb 7 shouldn't be too far off. I'll undoubtedly move to MIR pro when that comes out (june, 2001?) but need to fill in the gap ’till then.

Do the Inspire IRs give real stage positioning. What is the overall quality of the VSL verb?

Thanks in advance o-[][]-o


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice to read your experience. Have you not tried the Inspire IR's (sold seperately)? Do you get good stage position imaging with just panning then? /\~O


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont have Inspire. 

I use VSL convolution for ER's and 2C Audio Aether for the tails. I do have FORTI but I have not been able to use it because I am in the middle of some film work. 

I am looking forward to using it though. 


I use the Impulses included with Vienna Suite - they are pretty damn good! You can expand with FORTI and SERTI at any time (also from Numerical Sound) - specially developed for VSL Reverb.



Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## sinkd (Dec 5, 2010)

+1 for Vienna Suite and the NumericalSound impulses (FORTI and SERTI) I use these now exclusively instead of Altiverb for orchestral mixes. In addition to the ER and tail IRs, there are some really nice timbral IRs.

DS


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info chaps. I'm going to go the VSL route! /\~O


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 5, 2010)

I wouldn’t be surprised if there were some limitations for the demo. I'll be downloading it in the next few days!


----------



## dedersen (Dec 5, 2010)

I must say, I am really pleased with all the plugins so far. The convolution reverb is really excellent, I have tested with the LASS ERs and the tails included in Vienna Suite and gotten really good results.

The EQ is very clean-sounding and I LOVE having the spectrum of the input signal overlayed. It's marvellous for quickly pinpointing problematic frequencies.

I am 95% convinced that I will be getting this.


----------



## spikescott (Dec 5, 2010)

Just before you spend your hard earned cash, have you chacked out the Lexicon native PCM stuff yet? 

Yes, it's a whopping price tag, but it really does have that Lexi sound. It can't be beaten IMO. I've had quite a few hardware PCM units over the years - still got three of them actually. Whenever I get other reverbs - plugs or hardware - I generally think "Hey, that's not bad..." - but then patch a PCM90 in, and its instant class. Head n shoulders above anything else. Pure velvet. Theye do a fully featured 7 day trial license I think.


----------



## dedersen (Dec 5, 2010)

Thing is, I quite like the other plugins as well, so its quite a lot of bang for the buck compared to just getting a reverb plugin.

However, I am definitely considering an algorithmic verb for the hall tail. Convolution reverbs always seem to lack that bit of shine in the tail, which can be achieved with hi-quality algorithmic reverbs.


----------



## a.leung (Dec 5, 2010)

sinkd @ Sun Dec 05 said:


> +1 for Vienna Suite and the NumericalSound impulses (FORTI and SERTI) I use these now exclusively instead of Altiverb for orchestral mixes. In addition to the ER and tail IRs, there are some really nice timbral IRs.
> 
> DS



DITTO. VERY happy here.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jan 16, 2011)

> *jamwerks* ...Have you not tried the Inspire IR's (sold seperately)? Do you get good stage position imaging with just panning then?


Hello
Even if I own Altiverb as well I use the Convolution Reverb of VSL most of the time now. The INSPIR:IRs are a good addition . On the one hand they come with long reverbs (catherdrals) and on the other hand with some concert halls. One of them got a lot of IRs, recorded at several positions in the room (Bartok National Music Hall).
Here are some examples: http://www.beat-kaufmann.com/vitutorials/inspir/index.php

Have fun

Beat Kaufmann


----------



## Mahlon (Jan 16, 2011)

Those IR's sound very good! -- particularly, the Bartok Hall.


Mahlon


----------



## warrior545 (Feb 8, 2011)

for me each new Reverb will add at least one more color to my creation, I will almost never use only one kind of reverb, mixing up couple of reverbs is a key concept in adding different colors, also to add depth to your music.

of course if the piece of music demands only one kind of reverb I will use only one, but this is rare, and music today demand more colors as we became more and more digital (mostly home studios).

altiverb is very good reverb if you work right, VSL is great too and come with impulses that fit the library so they are one step advanced than altiverb if you use VSL orchestra for example.

in my opinion, if you want to get great results, test them yourself and and listen what sounds better in your own projects, trying is the only way to be sure.

I like both reverbs.


----------

